# Small Wind Turbine ( < 5kw) certifications



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Good Day folks,

For many years companies have focused on Large Commercial Turbines and of course certifications & testing of them but very little attention was focussed on the small turbine market. The result was in a sense a sort of Wild West and a number of scams and cheapo's occurred over the years. Fortunately now with some Government Intelligence (there's a rare thing) and industry having had enough proper testing & certification of small turbines is now a reality, which is a good thing for the customer ! and of course the environment and everything else...

For a List of Certified models at this time, look Here:
http://smallwindcertification.org/certified-turbines/
You can also get more info on the Organisation there on the site.

More info here @ Office of Energy Efficiency & Renewable Energy (Energy.Gov)
Wind Testing and Certification (Large & Small systems.)
https://www.energy.gov/eere/wind/wind-testing-and-certification

Hope this helps anyone looking for a credible, certified small turbine to run with their system.


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

This is so helpful! I live in an area that isn't great for either solar or wind and wanted to get a diverse system going but of course the smaller systems started as just a fad... Going to start at the smallest systems approved and begin my research.

Thanks =D


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Please be very aware, that the rated wattages are produced only at high wind speeds. For example, in the first mill listed, the Bergey, it's 20kw rating is achived at ~35 MPH. Unless you routinely have winds you have trouble keeping your hat on, you'll never see anything close to the rated output.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

kotori said:


> This is so helpful! I live in an area that isn't great for either solar or wind and wanted to get a diverse system going but of course the smaller systems started as just a fad... Going to start at the smallest systems approved and begin my research.
> 
> Thanks =D


I admire your desire to get started but a word to ponder upon... a Turbine can be expensive, Bergey's for example are not cheap nor are the extras. To that end, I would highly suggest getting a Weather Station which also reads out air speeds etc... Set it up where you believe you'll get the best winds and watch to see if indeed you do. 

*The 7 Best Home Weather Stations of 2019 *
REF: https://www.lifewire.com/best-home-weather-stations-4140476


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Just checked my Building ordinances...
Min property size 10 acres...and i only have 1.5 grmpf


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

If you need power in a remote area it is worth considering a small wind turbine. If you care anything for the environment you will use electricity generated by natural gas. Wind turbines are a net loss for the environment.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow where did that come from?
His comment would seem to be relevant to a thread on generating energy from wind. 
But I would like to see some links proving the net loss point.
I’ve done some things for power in very remote areas that were probably not exactly energy-efficient but did supply power where I needed it .
Think along the lines of running a helicopter to power a wind generator to charge a satellite phone ....
Efficiency isn’t always the biggest consideration .


----------

